# New Member



## Ravager (Feb 26, 2011)

I've been lurking around for a while now, and went ahead with the Elite membership. 

Lots more to read!!!

I already feel like I learned alot, yet I know I have so much more to learn from you guys I can't wait.

I'm 33 and love to hit the Gym 6 days a week.

Well-Met!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Ravager* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## badpuppy (Feb 26, 2011)

lerking???welcome bro


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 26, 2011)

Welcome bro


----------



## vortrit (Feb 26, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards


wp


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome.  Stop learking and become one of us,


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome to my lair.


----------



## whitemike370 (Mar 2, 2011)

welcome to the board


----------



## Radical (May 11, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## rocco-x (May 11, 2011)

welcome...!


----------

